# ID these fish for me???



## Niall (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello I got these fish some months ago...the seller assured me they were not piranha's. They look a lot like them, and I was fully prepared to believe him...however they are beginning to eat other fish. They are a very active and fast moving fish...and I am pretty sure they are thinner than any piranha I have seen. But these guys do have teeth and are starting to use them. Fish are currently 6-7" in size.

would love to know what they are called, as I need to do some research on appropriate tank mates. Angelfish are out as they became dinner.

Thanks


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

they are red belly piranda


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

nice piranhas tbh


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Look like red bellied piranha's to me as well, especially since they are eating fish


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

could possibly be pacu....
when i had pacu along time ago they would eat the odd feeder


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

i assume charles is right, if not, i would assume red belled pacu.


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

From experience, I owned red bellies for years, I think they are pacu's. Head and face do not look like piranha to me.


----------



## Niall (Jun 30, 2010)

thanks a lot for the replies...the fact that the seller said they were not piranha's still leads me to believe they may not be (hoping). I took a look at red belled pacu's on the internet (thanks for the name, I wouldn't have come up with that), and they do look a lot like the fish I have. The speed of their growth as well as their appearance leads me to think this is what they are. Also, they move too fast for any piranha's I've ever seen...they are non-stop in hyperdrive darting from one end of the tank to the other...bad news though, they may need to go in a bigger tank...they get big!
Here is the site I found for any who are interested.
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/mix/redbellypacu.php


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Hugo here is big on Piranha. He should be the one to ask.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Lower jaw is not protruding very far, most likely Pacu.
Larger protruding jaw usually indicates Piranha & their carnivorous nature.
Otherwise fairly hard to tell unless Pacu is grown, because Piranha will never achieve the same size.
Cheers!!!


----------



## jam (Apr 28, 2010)

looks like a pacu to me


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Ihad a pacu that would occasionally go after feeders, but I am pretty sure that it didnt have teeth, at least not visible ones like a pirhana


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 for pacu.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Red belly pacus. Hope you have large enough tank for all 3 and with strong wall. They grow fast, big and strong and eats a lot. A true tank buster.

It's not a piranha. Red belly Piranha have robust head and large sharp teeth. Type it in google and you see a clear difference.


----------



## Niall (Jun 30, 2010)

Just want to say thanks again for the replies. I am now positive it is a pacu...but as *King-eL* mentioned I am concerned about the tank now...I may have to move them back into the acrylic one, the glass one is only a 60 gallon and it is not thick glass.

I may have to consider finding a home if they get anywhere as big as the net articles say


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

these are 100% SA pacu. some scientists believe the reason they look like red belly piranha is they try to mimic piranha in able to join piranha group for food leftover...

Pacu will grow up way bigger than red belly piranha.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

Pacu have molars that go "crunch"! I understand they eat nuts, too.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> these are 100% SA pacu. some scientists believe the reason they look like red belly piranha is they try to mimic piranha in able to join piranha group for food leftover...
> 
> Pacu will grow up way bigger than red belly piranha.


There is your expert opinion  If anyone knows Piranha, it is Hugo


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

google pic it... google knows all, pacus and piranhas look very similer, These look very much like a pacu over a piranha. They can get to be 12-24inch, they are good with almost any large fish like an Arowana or a large plec


----------

